# Problem saving game on roller coaster tycoon 3



## jimmy2592 (Mar 26, 2007)

hey, i have roller coaster tycoon 3 and when i click save to save it says could not open file. it may be read only or you have insufficent rights. can any help me with this????


----------



## Bad Whippet (Apr 11, 2007)

I have this problem too and couldn't find any ideal fix for it. One suggestion was to go to My Documents\RCT3 folder, right-click it, choose 'properties' and make sure the 'Read Only' box was completely unticked. Same with the main game installation folder. But this didn't work for me. Mine was caused by me restoring my old savegames into the RCT3 folder.

A few people have reported the problem, but it doesn't seem to do any actual damage. The game still saves, rides are still unlocked etc. It's just a stupid nuisance having to keep clicking OK to the messages.


----------



## jimmy2592 (Mar 26, 2007)

hey Bad Whippet, i have fixed the problem.
it was cause my my documents was on a networked computer so i had to move it to my computer and then reinstall RCT3.


----------



## Bad Whippet (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad you got yours sorted, fart-assed-flea.  

My 'My Documents' folder isn't on a network, but it's not on drive C either. However, this is how I always used to run RCT3 - I just a hard disk crash so had to reinstall my games. Restoring my old games seems to have caused some glitch.

However... What you've said has given me a thought: My 'My Documents' folder is no longer on the drive it used to be when I used to play RCT3. Since my hard disk crash, the 'My Documents' folder has changed to a different drive letter and I wonder if THAT has made a difference... I'll try moving it back - see whether that makes a difference.


----------



## jimmy2592 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey Bad Whippet
yer that should work, sorry for the very later reply, i just forgot about my acc

laterz


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

I am having the same problem "The file may be read-only, you may have insufficient access rights, or your hard-drive may be full" whenever I try to save my game.

I have enough disk space, I am running an administrator account.

"My Documents" are stored on the D:\ drive as opposed to the C:\ drive, what can I do? I've just spent 4 hours creating a roller coaster an I don't want to lose my progress.


----------



## jimmy2592 (Mar 26, 2007)

I had to move my "My Documents" to C:\ from D:\


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

I've already done that, it is registered with windows as the directory that holds "My Documents".


----------



## jimmy2592 (Mar 26, 2007)

oh tru, cause mine was

D:\My Documents so i moved it to C:\Documents and Settings\<USER>\My Documents

and that solved my problem, so i'm not sure what the goes is there.


----------



## jimmy2592 (Mar 26, 2007)

D:\ was my networked drive btw.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

It's not possible nor advisable for me to change "My Documents" to the C:\ drive, I have masses of music so I don't have enough space on the C:\ drive for it to work. 

Plus, if I had to reinstall windows or there was a problem with the C:\ drive I would lose all my work and other saved games.


----------



## jimmy2592 (Mar 26, 2007)

ahh true, then idk what you can do. maybe see if there is a patch that has been released for it or see if there is any updates


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

When I try downloading updates using the program supplied, I get "Internet Error".

I just feel the need to reinforce the fact that my copy of the game is authentic, that I have all expansions installed also.


----------

